# House and 14+ Acres for sale in NW Oregon



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

NEWER 1700+SQ FOOT SINGLE STORY HOUSE, 3 BED, 2 FULL BATHS, LOCATED IN RAINIER, OREGON. SMALL FIREPLACE, HARDWOOD FLOOR IN SOME AREAS. FENCED AND CROSS FENCED, GREAT FOR ANIMALS. MIX OF WOODLAND AND HAY FIELD.WE DO HAY EVERY YEAR. SOME RIDING TRAILS RIGHT ON THE PROPERTY.SMALL YOUNG ORCHARD AND HERITAGE ROSE GARDEN. AREA FOR A KITCHEN GARDEN. WILL BE SHOWN "BY APPOINTMENT ONLY"

All the info is here..

http://highlandcottage.blogspot.com/


----------

